# Toe cancer



## DukeJ (10 mo ago)

Our 7 year old boy Duke was limping on and off. Vet took an X-ray which revealed a fracture in one of his toes but also a fuzzy area slightly further back from the break that he was unsure about. The vet suggested it could be a tumour having caused the break. Now we are waiting a month to X-ray again to see if it improves. In the meantime no walks and everyone is a bit stir crazy. Anyone know anything about toe cancers and vizslas? It is a very long month waiting for our dearest boy to get better.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Why not biopsy the toe?


----------



## DukeJ (10 mo ago)

organicthoughts said:


> Why not biopsy the toe?


That’s the next step but the vet is going to X-ray first to see if there are any improvements. It’s a long time to wait.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

DukeJ said:


> That’s the next step but the vet is going to X-ray first to see if there are any improvements. It’s a long time to wait.


Seems strange

I would ask for a fine needle aspiration of the area in question. The vet would then look at it under a microscope to see if there are any irregular cells. It's a 2 minute process that any vet can do. I would demand it for peace of mind

If it is cancer, you would just remove the toe.... I wouldn't wait if it was my pup


----------

